# ein paar Fragen (dringend fachmann gesucht) zu sps



## wladmichalkow22 (11 November 2012)

wir müssen in der schule in IT, sps behandeln, das problem ist, ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung davon und die Grundlagen wurden auch nicht vernünftig erklärt...
deshalb wollte ich mich informieren, sonst wirds 'n Unterkerurs...

1) Wie erkenne ich z.B. an einem "Technologieschema" ob das ein Eingang oder Ausgang ist... (da stehen solche Bezeichnungnen: 1B1, 1B2, 1M2, 1M1 usw.). Was ist der Unterschied zwischen EIngängen und Ausgängen? Unt
 2)in der Zuordnungstabelle soll man irgendeine Adresse zuweisen, wie gehe ich denn vor?
3) Ich soll für irgendwelche Rs-Speicherglieder eine Rs-Tabelle erstellen...was ist das überhaupt? Wie soll das gehen? Im Internet finde ich überhaupt nichts dazu, nicht mal eine erklärung...
4) Wo ist der unterschied zwischen einem funktionsplan aufm Papier und z.B. in der LOGO! Soft (von siemens)... sieht alles gleich aus... (UND-ODER-bausteine z.B.)

wäre super, wenn die Fragen so schnell wie möglich beantwortet werden, ich brauche es für morgen...


----------



## Matze001 (11 November 2012)

Wow Sonntag 14Uhr fängt man mit Hausaufgaben an... Respekt!

1) Es gibt eine Tabelle in der steht wofür welche Bezeichnung steht. B ist z.B. ein Sensor (eingang), M Beispielsweise ein Motor oder Ventil (Ausgang).
2) Wenn man weis welche SPS (Oder Kleinsteuerung) du hast, kann man dir da helfen. Da du eine Logo zu haben scheinst wären das I1, I2, ... für Eingänge, und Q1, Q2,... für Ausgänge
3) Kurze google-suche nach RS-FlipFlop fördert das zu Tage: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flipflop
4) Es sieht alles gleich aus, da die Logo in FUP (Funktionsplan) programmiert werden kann.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## KingHelmer (11 November 2012)

Hallo Wladmichalkow,

eine Begrüßung wäre zunächst mal schöne gewesen, aber gut, hast ja freundlich dein Problem erklärt 
Ich versuche mal, dir etwas weiterzuhelfen, obwohl du das meiste ja auch bei Google schnell rausfinden kannst!

Also:

1: 1B1 wird wohl für einen Sensor, wahrscheinlich einen Endschalter eines Zylinders, stehen. Das kannst du dir also nur mit Logik herleiten, ob es sich um einen Ausgang oder einen Eingang handelt.
1B1 hat mit der SPS an sich erstmal überhaupt nichts zu tun!
Ein Sensor (hier: Endschalter) gibt dir die Information, wann der Zylinder, oder was auch immer an einer bestimmten Position angelangt ist. Meistens ist es hierbei ein Reed-Kontakt oder ein mechanischer Endschalter. Dieses Signal verarbeitet man dann in der SPS weiter. Also ist es logisch, dass dies einem Eingang zugeordnet sein muss. Welcher dies ist, weiss man durch diese Informationen bisher noch nicht.
1M1 hört sich ganz nach einem Motor oder in deinem Beispiel eher nach einem Stellventil an, wahrscheinlich hast du eine Elektropneumatische Schaltung mit einem 5`2 oder 3`2 Wegeventil mit 2 Betätigungen (elektrisch).
Damit steuerst du deine Zylinder dann an, also müssen dies logischerweise Ausgänge sein.

2) Du benutzt wahrscheinlich S7, so wie sich das bisher für mich angehört hat, d.h. du musst in der Deklarationsliste innerhalb eines Bausteins oder in der Liste der glob. Variablen Namen (frei erfunden) z.B. "Ventil1" eintragen und diese mit einer Variableneigenschaft (z.B. BOOL oder INTEGER usw.) versehen, sowie der Adresse, welche dieser Variablen zugeordnet werden soll (Global).
Benutzt du lokale Variablen musst du die Variable als Input, Output oder InOut deklarieren.

3)Du sollst wohl keine RS-Tabelle erstellen, sondern eine Wahrheitstabelle hierfür oder besser ein Zustand-Zeit-Diagramm. Hier trägst du alle Eingänge und Ausgänge des Bausteins in eine Zeitachse ein (also Setzen, Rücksetzen, Ausgang (Q oder ähnlich) und fängst dann z.B. mit Ausgang:0 bzw. FALSE an. Dann setzt du "Setzen" auf 1 für eine Sekunde und sobald die pos. Flanke von "Setzen" kommt, wechselt der zustand von "Ausgang" auf 1 (oder TRUE). und bleibt auch TRUE, selbst wenn Setzen auf FALSE zurückgeht.
Nun dasselbe für "Rücksetzen", nur dass hier eben der Ausgang bei pos. Flanke rückgesetzt wird. 

Dieses Schaubild dient dazu, einem programmierer direkt zu zeigen, was genau passiert, wenn ich welchen Eingang betätige oder wenn ich Eingänge gleichzeitig betätige.
Bei der Aufgabe mit dem RS-Glied wäre eben wichtig, dass ein eingang dominant ist, z.B. "Setzen". d.H. wenn du beide Tasten gleichzeitig betätigst ("Setzen" und "Rücksetzen" gleichzeitig auf TRUE), dann wird der Ausgang trotzdem gesetzt.
Kannst aber im Internet mehr dazu finden.

4) Funktionsplan ist die Sprache, mit der man eine LOGO programmiert. (ich glaube, zumindest, dass es nur FUP gibt, ist aber Jahre her, dass ich mich damit beschäftigt habe)
Es gibt eigentlich keinen Unterschied, vieleicht wurde die Aufgabe etwas anders formuliert, schau nochmal nach am besten.



> wäre super, wenn die Fragen so schnell wie möglich beantwortet werden, ich brauche es für morgen... :sad:



Und dann fängst du erst Sonntag mittag um 14:00 Uhr damit an? 

Na ja, meld dich bei weiteren Fragen.
@ MOD-Vieleicht verschieben in den Siemens-Bereich...


Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## KingHelmer (11 November 2012)

Matze wahr schneller .......


----------



## Matze001 (11 November 2012)

ja das WAR ich


----------



## KingHelmer (11 November 2012)

meine Finger glühen noch


----------



## wladmichalkow22 (11 November 2012)

wow, danke für die schnelle Antworten :O 
Hier habe ich die Abbildung fotografiert. "Verpackungsrollenbahn".
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/unbenannt4hfe36ix01.png

Ganz unten steht noch "Die Ansteuerung der Magnetspulen der beiden 5/2 blablalbla...." wie soll man das verstehen?
Und das mit den Eingängen/Ausgängen habe ich nicht wirklich verstanden. ( Was sind denn in dieser Abbildung Eingänge/Ausgänge?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## wladmichalkow22 (11 November 2012)

Ach und die Beschreibung dazu, falls notwendig:
Am Ende einer Verpackungsrollenbahn erhalten die Verpackungen einen Aufdruck. Die Pakete rollen über die Rollenrutsche vor die Druckeinrichtung. Nach Betätigung des Tasters S1 schiebt Zylinder 1A das Paket auf die entgegengesetzte Rollenbahn. Zylinder 2A schiebt dann das Paket auf eine Rollenrutsche zum Versand. Der Druckvorgang ist nicht Gegenstand der Aufgabe!


----------



## Matze001 (11 November 2012)

Selber denken macht Schlau. Du hast ja nun genug infos bekommen!

S1 und die ganzen B´s sind Eingänge, die M´s sind alles Ausgänge!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## wladmichalkow22 (11 November 2012)

Ach jetzt habe ich (glaub ich) verstanden. Aber ""Die Ansteuerung der Magnetspulen der beiden 5/2 blablalbla...." sagt mir gar nix, wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## Matze001 (11 November 2012)

mit 1M1 fährt der Zylinder 1A nach hinten, mit 1M2 vor!
mit 2M1 fährt der Zylinder 2A nach hinten, mit 2M2 vor!

Dein Ablauf sollte etwa so sein:

Man drückt den Taster S1
Zylinder 1A fährt vor
Wenn Zylinder 1A vorn ist
fährt Zylinder 2A vor
ist Zylinder 2A vorn
fährt Zylinder 2A zurück
ist er hinten fährt Zylinder 1A zurück
und das spiel kann von vorn beginnen

Das ganze ist nun ein simpler Ablauf, auch Schrittkette genannt (Als Suchbegriff für dich). 
Es gibt in diesem Ablauf noch Optmierungsmöglichkeiten, welche ich aber bewusst weg gelassen habe.
Wenn du diesen simplen Ablauf in die Logo gebracht hast, kannst du dir gern noch überlegen wie du ihn optmieren kannst.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## KingHelmer (11 November 2012)

Ich hatte geschrieben, dass hier wahrscheinlich ein 5`2 Wegeventil eingesetzt wird.
Also befinden wir uns in der e-Pneumatik.

Ein 5`2 Wegeventil hat 5 Anschlüsse und 2 mögliche Stellungen der Anschlüsse.
bei betätigung eines der BEIDEN Magnetventile 1M1 oder 1M2 (Erklärung 1M1:  1- Ventil 1; M - Magnetventil; 1 - Magnetventil Nr. 1) fährt der Zylinder aus und bei Betätigung des anderen fährt dieser wieder in die Ausgangsposition!

Google nach " 5`2 Wegeventil"

Grüße


----------



## KingHelmer (11 November 2012)

Ab jetzt isses dein Fred, Matze 

Viel Glück noch, Wlad!


----------



## Matze001 (11 November 2012)

Wieso? Ich stelle hier keine Besitzansprüche :-D
Musst halt ein wenig schneller Tippen *renn*

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## wladmichalkow22 (12 November 2012)

wow super! Vielen Dank euch für die Erklärungen! Ich hab 's jetzt endlich verstanden!!! *freu*
Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt sich in diesem Forum zu registrieren.


----------



## KingHelmer (12 November 2012)

Natürlich hat es das 
Hier ham die Leute auch Lust zu antworten, im Gegensatz zu anderen Foren.

Nur deshalb bin ich auch hier!

Grüße und schöne Arbeitswoche, 

Florian


----------

